# PAX rating down yet again. So I took your advice and it FAILED



## Bodie Bunk (Nov 18, 2017)

I have been avoiding Uber pool. My original rating was about 4.58 when I signed up for this forum a few weeks ago (down from 4.75 about a year ago when i took it often). I only take Uber X now and i continue to rate 5 stars and NOW TIP $3-5 on short 5-7 minutes within the app.

My rating is now 4.48 after 3-4 rides of this.

Clearly this is bullshit. Now they have an Uber Visa. So you expect me to believe that they will deactivate passengers below a certain rating off bullshit bi-polar driver reviews in NYC. Imagine what backlash they'll have from these Uber Visa card holders that get their accounts disabled.

Uber is the most bullshit company in the 21st century. Yet at the same time these drivers are getting themselves kicked off the app by down rating passengers for no reason, inviting retaliatory ratings.

I am just going to stop using Uber except for emergencies and stick to Green Medallion. This is absurd and ridiculous. Instead of pitting passengers vs. drivers through negligence they need a complete overhaul of the business model. I have had to cancel twice now (they waived the fee) for setting me up with out of the way drivers. 

This is supposed to be simple and it has become more vague and complicated than my day job as a passenger. So for the good drivers I don't see how you'll see This as anything other than a low interest payday loan.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Bodie Bunk said:


> I have been avoiding Uber pool. My original rating was about 4.58 when I signed up for this forum a few weeks ago (down from 4.75 about a year ago when i took it often). I only take Uber X now and i continue to rate 5 stars and NOW TIP $3-5 on short 5-7 minutes within the app.
> 
> My rating is now 4.48 after 3-4 rides of this.
> 
> ...


Lol!


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

My rating system as a driver is 5-stars if I'd give the pax a ride again; and 1-star if I wouldn't give the pax a ride again. This might change slightly now that retaliatory ratings aren't possible from the pax. But I will _never_ give poor rating simply because a pax didn't tip or chose poo (I tend not to accept poo pings anyway).

If what you're saying is true, it's unfortunate; and yes, it is BS.


----------



## Bodie Bunk (Nov 18, 2017)

LA_Native said:


> This might change slightly now that retaliatory ratings aren't possible from the pax


Did you mean the other way around?

I have a feeling there's something wrong with the app. My 4.48 rating did not change after my trip this morning.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

You're getting out of the way drivers because your rating is low.

What you can do better - give a cash tip as you're leaving. Toes on the curb when the driver arrives. Don't backseat drive.

Those are the only things you need to do as a rider.

Good news! I believe for riders (definitely drivers) - only the last 500 ratings count - so only 497 to go!


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Bodie Bunk said:


> Did you mean the other way around?


I meant: now that passengers can't retaliate via poor rating after seeing their driver's rating of them, I might be more inclined to down-rate passengers that I wouldn't have previously.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Question: you are getting a ride for significantly lower than the coat of a taxi. What were you expecting?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Bodie Bunk said:


> I have been avoiding Uber pool. My original rating was about 4.58 when I signed up for this forum a few weeks ago (down from 4.75 about a year ago when i took it often). I only take Uber X now and i continue to rate 5 stars and NOW TIP $3-5 on short 5-7 minutes within the app.
> 
> My rating is now 4.48 after 3-4 rides of this.
> 
> ...


Ratings mean absolutely nothing. If your a driver and can't manage a 4.6 then you shouldn't be driving in the first place. If your a rider your rating means absolutely nothing..might have to wait a few extra minutes but there's so many drivers someone will pick you up even if you had a 2.3 ratings as a rider.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Do you tell the drivers you’re going to five star and tip them in the app? Because I have to tell you that the drivers can no longer go back and change the ratings again...

And judging from all the comments posted here, drivers tend to one star the riders that say this, because they’ve found that the riders who usually say this, are the ones who don’t tip.

And there’s nothing worse then someone sayin they’ll do something and then don’t. Getting your hopes up.


----------



## Bodie Bunk (Nov 18, 2017)

CvilleUber said:


> You're getting out of the way drivers because your rating is low.
> 
> What you can do better - give a cash tip as you're leaving. Toes on the curb when the driver arrives. Don't backseat drive.
> 
> ...


I am the perfect PAX. In addition to what I already mentioned:

I don't smoke or ride drunk. I don't eat in the car. Destination always entered. I don't give directions. I always leave the driver off at a convenient location to pick up another fare. My rides are uneventful and go smoothly 100% of the time to date without exception. Let me make this clear:

There. Is. No. Logical. Reason. For. My. Rating.

And NO I am not cash tipping. How many people have singles on them these days?

Uber driver culture in NYC clearly is preposterous. I bet that blonde bimbo with the Double Ds yikitty yaking leaving her hair follicles and strands all over the car seat DEMANDING certain routes and threatening to call the cops gets 5 stars. 



Mista T said:


> Question: you are getting a ride for significantly lower than the coat of a taxi. What were you expecting?


I just did a recent test and 2 out of 3 times for short trips the Green Medallion cones within $2-3 tip included.



sellkatsell44 said:


> Do you tell the drivers you're going to five star and tip them in the app? Because I have to tell you that the drivers can no longer go back and change the ratings again...
> 
> And judging from all the comments posted here, drivers tend to one star the riders that say this, because they've found that the riders who usually say this, are the ones who don't tip.
> 
> And there's nothing worse then someone sayin they'll do something and then don't. Getting your hopes up.


No I say thank you and have a great day. A lot of these drivers are new to Uber in my area in Queens NY and would have no idea that practice is happening.


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

Dude, a pax in NYC above a 4.2 is equivalent to a 4.9 pax in pretty much any other city. I have gotten pax traveling from NYC with ratings under 4.5 and have received big tips. Drivers in NYC are well known to be clowns. They will give you a 1 star just for simply not going exactly where they want to go.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Based on what you are saying it sounds like the drivers have the issue and they are taking it out unfairly on you. Maybe they are unhappy because it was a short ride or they had to travel more than 3 minutes to pick you up, who knows. We haven't heard the drivers sides, obviously, and never will. Thank you for being a good passenger anyway and hope you get treated better in your ratings going forward.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Ratings mean absolutely nothing. If your a driver and can't manage a 4.6 then you shouldn't be driving in the first place. If your a rider your rating means absolutely nothing..might have to wait a few extra minutes but there's so many drivers someone will pick you up even if you had a 2.3 ratings as a rider.


So many your you're issues within this comment, I can't really focus.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Bodie Bunk said:


> I am the perfect PAX. .......Let me make this clear:
> 
> There. Is. No. Logical. Reason. For. My. Rating.


There is a very logical reason for your rating. You refuse to cash tip. Lots off drivers including myself will not give five stars to a non-tipper. The best you would get from me is 4 stars if you do not tip.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bodie Bunk said:


> I have been avoiding Uber pool. My original rating was about 4.58 when I signed up for this forum a few weeks ago (down from 4.75 about a year ago when i took it often). I only take Uber X now and i continue to rate 5 stars and NOW TIP $3-5 on short 5-7 minutes within the app.
> 
> My rating is now 4.48 after 3-4 rides of this.
> 
> ...


Your rating is pretty average for NYC.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

brianboru said:


> There is a very logical reason for your rating. You refuse to cash tip. Lots off drivers including myself will not give five stars to a non-tipper. The best you would get from me is 4 stars if you do not tip.


That's ridiculous


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

brianboru said:


> There is a very logical reason for your rating. You refuse to cash tip. Lots off drivers including myself will not give five stars to a non-tipper. The best you would get from me is 4 stars if you do not tip.


Stupid practice.

And I wonder where big city assholes get their reputation...


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

LA_Native said:


> My rating system as a driver is 5-stars if I'd give the pax a ride again; and 1-star if I wouldn't give the pax a ride again. This might change slightly now that retaliatory ratings aren't possible from the pax. But I will _never_ give poor rating simply because a pax didn't tip or chose poo (I tend not to accept poo pings anyway).
> 
> If what you're saying is true, it's unfortunate; and yes, it is BS.





CJfrom619 said:


> That's ridiculous


Nope, not ridiculous. I'm done giving 5-stars to non-tippers....we as drivers have ONE way to let other drivers know whether or not a pax will be decent - and by "decent " I mean whether or not they will TIP. That's by rating TIPPERS 5-stars.

Obviously I expect a rider to be polite and non-destructive to my property when they're inside it, however all I care about ( truly) in a pax is if they'll tip me. I'm driving for Uber to make money and help pay my bills, not to hoard "True Professional!" Badges and 5-star ratings.

To any passengers complaining about their low ratings, the solution is crystal clear and 100% fixable: TIP IN CASH. Period. It's so incredibly simple. You'll never get another shit rating again.


----------



## Bodie Bunk (Nov 18, 2017)

My rating is a 4.45 now, down from 4.48 after yet another 2 easy rides of tipping and giving out 5 stars to the drivers.

My Woman's rating is a 4.57. Luckily I have my work phone account in case this one gets deactivated. I have to use Uber to get my 82 year old grandmother picked up to bring her to our house today for Christmas Eve Brunch momentarily. I wonder how low my rating will get again because of this.

I only took one ride on LYFT so maybe I can use that on my main phone. Would be curious to know at what rating a PAX gets deactivated because it looks like I'm on my way there no matter how good I treat the driver. I'm not petty enough to 1 star in retaliation.



Julescase said:


> Nope, not ridiculous. I'm done giving 5-stars to non-tippers....we as drivers have ONE way to let other drivers know whether or not a pax will be decent - and by "decent " I mean whether or not they will TIP. That's by rating TIPPERS 5-stars.
> 
> Obviously I expect a rider to be polite and non-destructive to my property when they're inside it, however all I care about ( truly) in a pax is if they'll tip me. I'm driving for Uber to make money and help pay my bills, not to hoard "True Professional!" Badges and 5-star ratings.
> 
> To any passengers complaining about their low ratings, the solution is crystal clear and 100% fixable: TIP IN CASH. Period. It's so incredibly simple. You'll never get another shit rating again.


Nobody has cash these days. Nobody is going to tip you cash. The whole point of Uber = No Cash.

If you want cash tips get a medallion or join a private fleet. If Donald Trump was being driven by you would you ask him for a cash tip?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Bodie Bunk said:


> My rating is a 4.45 now, down from 4.48 after yet another 2 easy rides of tipping and giving out 5 stars to the drivers.
> 
> My Woman's rating is a 4.57. Luckily I have my work phone account in case this one gets deactivated. I have to use Uber to get my 82 year old grandmother picked up to bring her to our house today for Christmas Eve Brunch momentarily. I wonder how low my rating will get again because of this.
> 
> ...


Lots of people have cash. Maybe we're "backwards" here in Wisconsin, but we regularly go to cash-only bars after work and kid activities. If I don't have cash on me, I look like a cheapskate because I have to mooch off of others.

Tip in cash.


----------



## UberGsNp (Dec 23, 2017)

Holy paradox......  This just really isn't making any sense to me..... Either has to be something not being said.... or the drivers in Queens are just...... wow?


----------



## Bodie Bunk (Nov 18, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> You came on here asking for help. We tried to help. If you're not going to listen to it, then I don't know what else to do for you.


Others have helped. YOU HAVEN'T!!!


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Bodie Bunk said:


> Others have helped. YOU HAVEN'T!!!


Do you bath regularly? Do you cut the cheese in the vehicle?


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Bodie Bunk said:


> I am the perfect PAX.


I've found that people who profess to be "perfect" in any given thing are usually the opposite.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

1. Research destination BEFORE ordering the Uber.

2. Be ready to go BEFORE ordering the Uber. Preferably be waiting for the driver as he/she pulls up.

3. Place the pin accurately. If it's an apartment complex with multiple buildings, ensure the pin matches the building number and physicallt be in or in front of the actual building. "Where's Waldo?" ain't cool. If you're at the airport, go to the designated Rideshare pickup spot. Drivers can get tickets for coming to get you in unapproved locations.

4. Don't expect the driver to stop traffic in a lane of traffic for you. Stand at a safe pickup location...and NOT a bus stop.

5. Introduce yourself by name.

6. If you have luggage don't heave it into the trunk like a macho Man competition. When the driver hints that you should put luggage in the trunk, don't say "I'll just keep it with me". Often the hard plastic wheels are dirty or tear up the interior of the car.

7. Sit in the back unless the driver gives you permission to sit in front. Don't sit right behind the driver unless there is no other option. Creepy.

8. Greet the driver politely. If you're going to have a conversation, don't ask the same inane / overly personal questions that the driver hears dozens of times a day.

9. Be clean. Don't leave a mess / animal hair / dirt / mud. Don't eat or drink in the car...maybe water with a cap or coffee with a lid is OK. If I were a pax I would still ask permission even for coffee.

10. Don't smoke immediately before getting into the car. Don't smell like smoke. Don't smell like curry or BO. Don't even have strong cologne on. Don't pass gas.

11. Wear your seat belt. Don't back seat drive. Don't expect the driver to speed because you failed to plan ahead.

12. Be content with the music the driver is playing unless it's really out of line. If you want your own music, ask politely and don't play with the controls.

13. Feel free to ask the driver to adjust the temperature if it's too hot or too cold...don't down rate them without asking. Sometimes the driver is wearing a coat and you're not, etc., You've been drinking and they haven't, etc., So your temperature needs may differ.

14. Don't have annoying cell phone or other conversations. Limit the Snapchat videos etc...they are annoying AF. If you are conducting a calm business or personal conversation, that's fine...we get it. Don't rough house or be physically intimate with other pax. Annoying and inappropriate.

15. When leaving, thank the driver sincerely for the [subsidized] ride. Don't slam the door. Don't leave before the vehicle has stopped moving.

16. Don't say you'll tip in the app. Either leave a cash tip or say nothing.

The reason we recommend a CASH TIP is because WE CAN'T SEE YOUR IN APP TIP before we have to rate you. So while I won't say an in app tip is useless (I sincerely appreciate every tip), it BY DEFINITION has no bearing on the rating I give you.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

I hope you get banned by Uber. You clearly are mental, coming onto this website, then whining to drivers about your pax rating. I wish I could 1 star this post.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Heck, I'd one star you just for grins based on your attitude here. You were obviously not born in NYC because you are quite the whiner. 
I'll let you in on a little secret though, this is all about your pride. Uber is not going to close your account for a low rating, you can be a 3 and your account will still be active.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Having a good passenger rating may not be possible depending on how short your trips are.


From what i know a 4.4 rating is good enough for passengers, While i 4.6 is mandatory for drivers.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Bodie Bunk said:


> My rating is a 4.45 now, down from 4.48 after yet another 2 easy rides of tipping and giving out 5 stars to the drivers.
> 
> My Woman's rating is a 4.57. Luckily I have my work phone account in case this one gets deactivated. I have to use Uber to get my 82 year old grandmother picked up to bring her to our house today for Christmas Eve Brunch momentarily. I wonder how low my rating will get again because of this.
> 
> ...


I am guessing you take short trips and drivers have to drive 10 minutes to reach you.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cash tip or you might as well not tip if tipping is only for improving your rating.

Drivers love in-app tips, but they can't rate you based on them because they won't know about your in-app tip until AFTER they already submitted your rating.

In Uber no tips are necessary. In Uber no cash is necessary.

But the reality is that a lot of drivers will rate you down unless you have a cash tip.

Good ratings are not necessary to get rides. But they might improve your average wait time based on the occasional driver that might skip you when 4.48 flashes on their screen.

On Uber I'd pick up a 4.48. On Lyft there's no way I'd pick up a 4.48.


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

Cash tip = 5 stars. 

Promise to tip in app = 1 star. 

Not joking kid!


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Bodie Bunk said:


> I have been avoiding Uber pool. My original rating was about 4.58 when I signed up for this forum a few weeks ago (down from 4.75 about a year ago when i took it often). I only take Uber X now and i continue to rate 5 stars and NOW TIP $3-5 on short 5-7 minutes within the app.
> 
> My rating is now 4.48 after 3-4 rides of this.
> 
> ...


Ummm they don't ever deactivate passengers unless they like fight the driver and even then it's rare.

It's just with a lower rating you'll only get picked up by drivers that don't look at riders ratings. Good drivers will skip a request if rider is below 4.7


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

OMG! OP, total DB! Crap rating makes perfect sense to me! Hey I'm a poet and didn't even understand that I was.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Looks like no one else is saying this so I'll ask it. Are you using your real name on the account? A driver could feel unsafe if the rider's name does not match the one on the account and for that reason I'll confirm with my rider the account holder's name. You could easily get docked for this every time.

Also don't call ahead unless it's to give an apartment complex code or specific instructions as to where they need to pick you up if there is a certain area for this at your location.

Any chance we can get a screenshot of your rating? Be sure to blot out all personal info or trim the picture to do this.

Everyone has helped to give you suggestions. Beginning to think this might be a troll post.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I am friendly with every pax. But i will rate you down, GUARANTEED, if you make me wait more than 2 minutes, you smell like a cigarette when you get in my car, you ask me for a drive thru run, or you show any hint of a rude attitude or chip on the shoulder at all. But i will still be friendly, nice, cordial, etc. Unlike many others, those rules apply for me whether you give cash tip or not.


----------



## Bodie Bunk (Nov 18, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> *In Uber no tips are necessary. In Uber no cash is necessary.*
> 
> But the reality is that *a lot of drivers will rate you down unless you have a cash tip.*


This makes complete sense....

It isn't contradictory at all!



Driver2448 said:


> Looks like no one else is saying this so I'll ask it. Are you using your real name on the account? A driver could feel unsafe if the rider's name does not match the one on the account and for that reason I'll confirm with my rider the account holder's name. You could easily get docked for this every time.
> 
> Also don't call ahead unless it's to give an apartment complex code or specific instructions as to where they need to pick you up if there is a certain area for this at your location.
> 
> ...


My real info is in there and I usually take Uber to work in a business suit in the middle of the day (about 10am or 1pm) to get to a business meeting. Not sure how much more safe the gruff looking Paki guy from Islamabad named Prakesh needs to feel?

I also just asked my wife's friend and my friend and they said their latest Uber rating is ALSO a 4.45. There is clearly a conspiracy going on here. (Whipping out my tin foil hat)



Mista T said:


> I am friendly with every pax. But i will rate you down, GUARANTEED, if you make me wait more than 2 minutes, you smell like a cigarette when you get in my car, you ask me for a drive thru run, or you show any hint of a rude attitude or chip on the shoulder at all. But i will still be friendly, nice, cordial, etc. Unlike many others, those rules apply for me whether you give cash tip or not.


None of that applies to me bruh. I am the model rider I have zero body odor I don't give directions I am ready at the location before the driver even arrives. If you need additional details just read my post history.



Gabriel Quijas said:


> I hope you get banned by Uber. You clearly are mental, coming onto this website, then whining to drivers about your pax rating. I wish I could 1 star this post.


So the mod can remove my post but won't remove this troll crap?



Disgusted Driver said:


> Heck, I'd one star you just for grins based on your attitude here. You were obviously not born in NYC because you are quite the whiner.
> I'll let you in on a little secret though, this is all about your pride. Uber is not going to close your account for a low rating, you can be a 3 and your account will still be active.


Prove it, there have been plenty of riders who have had their accounts deactivated. If it was just about pride I would not care about a rider rating. I can't afford to one day open the app when I really need it and get a nice little message saying my account has been disabled.

And clearly you're not a Native NYer otherwise you'd know all we do all day is complain about service and costs. Don't like it don't read my thread.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Bodie Bunk said:


> This makes complete sense....
> 
> It isn't contradictory at all!


No contradiction because GOOD ratings are OPTIONAL! You can get rides without tipping through Uber. The pool of drivers willing to do it just might decrease!


----------



## Bodie Bunk (Nov 18, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> No contradiction because GOOD ratings are OPTIONAL! You can get rides without tipping through Uber. The pool of drivers willing to do it just might decrease!


So basically once PAX figure out as much as I have it's gonna backfire. I am now giving NO tip because my rating is going to go down either way and I never have nor ever will get the same driver twice, especially if they give me 1 star or cancel the system automatically won't match us again. So what's the point? NY drivers will be assholes as usual, I'll tip on the Medallion but never on Uber.

This has gone from being the best to the worst app of the century hands down.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

I think there’s something else going on here. I’ve maintained a 5.0 passenger rating. Tipped the first week I used the app a few months ago and don’t tip as often now but still have a 5.0 rating. I’m in California. 

I take extra care to not slam doors and if I have food with me I’ll keep it in the bag until I get home.

It’s probably because it’s NY. NY is well, NY lol.


----------



## Bodie Bunk (Nov 18, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> I think there's something else going on here. I've maintained a 5.0 passenger rating. Tipped the first week I used the app a few months ago and don't tip as often now but still have a 5.0 rating. I'm in California.
> 
> I take extra care to not slam doors and if I have food with me I'll keep it in the bag until I get home.
> 
> It's probably because it's NY. NY is well, NY lol.


When I used to take Uber 2 years ago it was mostly Africans or Hispanics or maybe Indians. Now that it's all Middle Easterners, specifically Arabs my rating has plummeted big time. However, these Pakistanis and Afghan guys usually have a bad attitude like their Wife undercooked their Roti that morning and it's my fault. Or they were late to Mosque and their Imram smacked them in the head. Again not my fault. I have no problem with any Race this is NYC. But this is the only correlation I have. It is specifically Arabs from Egypt, Pakistan and Afghanistan that have to be down rating me. You can't just come to this country and get mad you have to drive around blonde bimbos that has nothing to do with me. If you don't like it there's nothing I can do. I'm not telling the U.S. military to bomb your relatives. I am not Donald Trump revoking your cousin's H1-B. None of this is my fault.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Bodie Bunk said:


> So basically once PAX figure out as much as I have it's gonna backfire. I am now giving NO tip because my rating is going to go down either way and I never have nor ever will get the same driver twice, especially if they give me 1 star or cancel the system automatically won't match us again. So what's the point? NY drivers will be assholes as usual, I'll tip on the Medallion but never on Uber.
> 
> This has gone from being the best to the worst app of the century hands down.


Some drivers only prefer to do rides with a certain profit margin. They won't want to get you as a rider again so they will be happy. The system works as intended. If ALL the drivers opted not to have non-tippers as repeat clients, you might be forced to go with those Medallion Drivers you prefer to tip. And perhaps all the other pax that feel as you do and choose not to ride with Uber will do so. Then everyone is happy. You get the real taxi you want and deserve, and the Uber drivers get the pax that they want.

Many drivers would simply stop driving altogether if they had no sufficiently profitable rides. That's why many drivers have acceptance rates like 10-15%. They figure it is better to do only 1 in 10 rides Uber sends them that they make profit on rather than all of them. The fact of the matter is, Uber drivers are sent a lot of non-profitable pings. Driver's are private contractors and can pick and choose which ones they want to do. A smart driver only chooses to do rides that will result in a profit. A high rating is no guarantee of a profitable ride, but probably a driver that factors into his pickup decision the rating will be making an educated guess, especially on long-pickup rides.

By the way, did you know that tipping Medallion Drivers is optional also? Tips by definition are optional. I'm pretty sure you can walk out of ANY taxicab without giving a tip. And the taxi driver can't even give you a poor rating for it! There is no guarantee however that the taxi company might not mark you down as a non-tipper in their notes though, just as Uber drivers might give you a sour rating.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Some drivers only prefer to do rides with a certain profit margin. They won't want to get you as a rider again so they will be happy.


OP, this may be the issue you are having. Could be discriminated against as well, you will never know.

Personally, I don't want to be matched with people who do 90%+ short rides. If it comes up in convo that pax only goes from home to the bus stop or back, for example, why do I want those rides? So, I block them. 2 ways to block: either look up the ride, submit a support ticket and type it all out, OR just give a low enough rating and be done with it. It is not fair, but that's the system that we have to work with.


----------



## Bodie Bunk (Nov 18, 2017)

Mista T said:


> OP, this may be the issue you are having. Could be discriminated against as well, you will never know.
> 
> Personally, I don't want to be matched with people who do 90%+ short rides. If it comes up in convo that pax only goes from home to the bus stop or back, for example, why do I want those rides? So, I block them. 2 ways to block: either look up the ride, submit a support ticket and type it all out, OR just give a low enough rating and be done with it. It is not fair, but that's the system that we have to work with.


So as I mentioned in another thread, how does this work when 50% of NYC trips are short rides? As others have mentioned "It's just NY" but there appear to be a plethora of reasons which aren't unique to Uber. Most Medallions have to deal with short rides and they can't decline anyone now (lawfully anyway) regardless of their destination.

So Uber can raise the base fare again, but that will make them less competitive as they are already more or less on par with Medallion but still higher than the various Black Car services which take longer but are cheaper. There are also two other factors:

1) I still get downrated the times I take decent length rides ($35-$44)
2) I have asked all my friends, co-workers and associates and their rider rating is about the same at about 4.2-4.5

As far as discrimination that's probably not the case given both Male and Female and regardless of race Uber ratings for NY appear to be much lower than average, these are not assholes vomiting and coming in with a boombox for christ's sakes!!!


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Bodie Bunk said:


> When I used to take Uber 2 years ago it was mostly Africans or Hispanics or maybe Indians. Now that it's all Middle Easterners, specifically Arabs my rating has plummeted big time. However, these Pakistanis and Afghan guys usually have a bad attitude like their Wife undercooked their Roti that morning and it's my fault. Or they were late to Mosque and their Imram smacked them in the head. Again not my fault. I have no problem with any Race this is NYC. But this is the only correlation I have. It is specifically Arabs from Egypt, Pakistan and Afghanistan that have to be down rating me. You can't just come to this country and get mad you have to drive around blonde bimbos that has nothing to do with me. If you don't like it there's nothing I can do. I'm not telling the U.S. military to bomb your relatives. I am not Donald Trump revoking your cousin's H1-B. None of this is my fault.


I've discovered that the people who accuse others having a bad attitude are usually the ones who have the real bad attitude.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

I wouldn't worry about this. I live in Missouri and occasionally pick up passengers that live in New York, and their ratings have anyways been super low.... and they were good passengers. 

It's probably just a cultural thing. In NYC, drivers are probably super ridiculous. It's not going to affect you.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Bodie Bunk said:


> This makes complete sense....
> 
> It isn't contradictory at all!
> 
> ...


From what I've heard, your rating is quite average for a NY rider. I'm in LA and SO many pax from NY have 4.4 - 4.5 ratings; normally I avoid really low rated pax but when one gets by me accidentally and they're from NYC, they usually seem OK to me.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bodie Bunk said:


> I have been avoiding Uber pool. My original rating was about 4.58 when I signed up for this forum a few weeks ago (down from 4.75 about a year ago when i took it often). I only take Uber X now and i continue to rate 5 stars and NOW TIP $3-5 on short 5-7 minutes within the app. My rating is now 4.48 after 3-4 rides of this. Clearly this is bullshit. Now they have an Uber Visa. So you expect me to believe that they will deactivate passengers below a certain rating off bullshit bi-polar driver reviews in NYC. Imagine what backlash they'll have from these Uber Visa card holders that get their accounts disabled. Uber is the most bullshit company in the 21st century. Yet at the same time these drivers are getting themselves kicked off the app by down rating passengers for no reason, inviting retaliatory ratings. I am just going to stop using Uber except for emergencies and stick to Green Medallion. This is absurd and ridiculous. Instead of pitting passengers vs. drivers through negligence they need a complete overhaul of the business model. I have had to cancel twice now (they waived the fee) for setting me up with out of the way drivers. This is supposed to be simple and it has become more vague and complicated than my day job as a passenger. So for the good drivers I don't see how you'll see This as anything other than a low interest payday loan.


Face it..... you suck as a pax. In fact, you suck as a poster in this forum, and for that reason I am forced to give your posting a 1-star rating.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> That's ridiculous


I have 5 starred every trip except the hoodrats that left trash and clothes in the back seat of my car. They got 1*


----------



## Bodie Bunk (Nov 18, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Face it..... you suck as a pax. In fact, you suck as a poster in this forum, and for that reason I am forced to give your posting a 1-star rating.


Ok cool


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Bodie Bunk said:


> I have been avoiding Uber pool. My original rating was about 4.58 when I signed up for this forum a few weeks ago (down from 4.75 about a year ago when i took it often). I only take Uber X now and i continue to rate 5 stars and NOW TIP $3-5 on short 5-7 minutes within the app.
> 
> My rating is now 4.48 after 3-4 rides of this.
> 
> ...


If you tip in app, great!
Hint: wait in car when ride is over and tell driver you will tip in app. After driver rates and closes trip, show them your phone to confirm you rated 5 stars and tipped. Otherwise us drivers just assume no tip coming unless you tipped in cash which is best!


----------



## UberLady69 (Feb 5, 2018)

Back it up Uber said:


> Dude, a pax in NYC above a 4.2 is equivalent to a 4.9 pax in pretty much any other city. I have gotten pax traveling from NYC with ratings under 4.5 and have received big tips. Drivers in NYC are well known to be clowns. They will give you a 1 star just for simply not going exactly where they want to go.


I wonder why you give a crap about what a driver rates you as a passenger. It's not like Uber is going to fire you, unless you attack the driver or do something totally over the top. Only 1/3 to 1/2 of riders rate the driver because they don't care.


----------



## Bodie Bunk (Nov 18, 2017)

UberLady69 said:


> I wonder why you give a crap about what a driver rates you as a passenger. It's not like Uber is going to fire you, unless you attack the driver or do something totally over the top. Only 1/3 to 1/2 of riders rate the driver because they don't care.


I'm using Lyft more now. Uber has too many problems. I made a work account which is new and the wait times are too long and the GPS is messed up. I was under the impression my wait times and the driver quality went down because my rating went down. Now I know the company as a whole is finished.

No GPS or wait time problems with Lyft so far.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Bodie Bunk said:


> I have been avoiding Uber pool. My original rating was about 4.58 when I signed up for this forum a few weeks ago (down from 4.75 about a year ago when i took it often). I only take Uber X now and i continue to rate 5 stars and NOW TIP $3-5 on short 5-7 minutes within the app.
> 
> My rating is now 4.48 after 3-4 rides of this.
> 
> ...


Are u tipping in cash? Do u smell? I see no other reason for u to get down rated if u tip in cash on short trips.....and not smell offensive.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CvilleUber said:


> You're getting out of the way drivers because your rating is low.
> 
> What you can do better - give a cash tip as you're leaving. Toes on the curb when the driver arrives. Don't backseat drive.
> 
> ...


1.) shaddup
2.) siddown
3.) Tip !


----------



## Bodie Bunk (Nov 18, 2017)

freddieman said:


> Are u tipping in cash? Do u smell? I see no other reason for u to get down rated if u tip in cash on short trips.....and not smell offensive.


I'm pretty sure I answered all these above. Is the reason you called out smell in particular you drive a lot of Malayam Curry delivery orders? If anything the driver smells worse than me. Gujarati Guarantee.



tohunt4me said:


> 1.) shaddup
> 2.) siddown
> 3.) Tip !


None of that matters in NYC. We still get down rated. Suggest you read the previous replies here from your fellow drivers affirming this.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Over/Uber said:


> Stupid practice.
> 
> And I wonder where big city assholes get their reputation...


----------

